# Academy Award for Best Makeup 2009



## MAC_Whore (Feb 22, 2009)

A lot of us are planning on checking out the Academy Award action tonight, especially the looks on the red carpet (usually the only part I watch).

I thought I would pose an Oscar related question that is near and dear to us all.  Of the three movies nominated for Best Makeup, what's your pick?  The nominees are: 


1] The Curious Case of Benjamin Button: Greg Cannom.

2] Dark Night: John Caglione, Jr. and Conor O'Sullivan.

3] Hellboy II: The Golden Army: Mike Elizalde and Thom Floutz.

Or is there one that the Academy missed in your opinion?


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 22, 2009)

Hell boy. So many diffrent looks all amazingly executed. 

plus, i can't vote for anything Brad Pitt is in. I just can't do it.


----------



## Pixygirl (Feb 24, 2009)

I wanted hell boy to win, I dont think many people realised how little CG was actualy used in the movie. The make up in it was Outstanding I think the acadamy just shuns fantasy films out of princaple. Benjamin Buttons make up looked creepy and off to me at almost any age. not that the joker didnt look great but thats just one guy, Hellboy had something at least that great for a whole cast + extras and really used many styles of make up artistry. They got robbed IMO.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 24, 2009)

Hellboy. Didn't see the movie, but The Dark Knight make-up was terrible. I mean, did anyone see it? One of the cops there had just the WORST make-up.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_plus, i can't vote for anything Brad Pitt is in. I just can't do it._

 
This is so immature of me, but I refuse to like him after the whole affair with Angelina. Yes, very childish of me, but ack. Can't stand him for that.


----------



## rt66chix (Mar 8, 2009)

The Spirit. Not exactly fodder for the academy, but the aesthetic of the movie and the makeup was my favorite.


----------

